# Help



## Charlie Horse Acres (Dec 10, 2008)

I think I have found a home for Dezzy. He is one of the horses that I rescued / purchased from the Trembly horses. Unfortunately I know nothing about these people except they have goats. Any Ideas on what I can do to make sure that I am not putting him another situation where he will need rescued. They seem like nice people but This is my Dezzy boy. I just need to be sure and I am not sure how to be. Also, does anyone have a contract I could use as an example so that if they decide not to keep him that they return him to me?

Any help would be much appreciated.

Also, Dizzy is doing Great. But he is in his forever home with me and doing a valuable job that he seems to enjoy! Baby sitting our baby stud and letting us know when a mare is in heat. And he is very good at his job. Just call him Grandpa!!


----------



## Casnos Minis (Dec 10, 2008)

This is what I did when i sold my 2 minis a month ago: I went on how CMHR finds homes, they needed to provide references from their vet, and other people that know them, I also put into my contract that for any reason that if I feel they are not being properly cared for I will take them back with non payment, that I have the first right of refusal if they need to sell them for any reason. I know how hard it is and just make sure that you have all your "ducks in a row" before you make the decision.

Christy


----------



## Charlie Horse Acres (Dec 10, 2008)

AAGGHH!!! They have never had horses before. They live in a house that the property is attached to his wifes parents farm and the parents have a old retired horse. Maybe the wife has some horse knowledge since it is her parents farm?? He wants something for his 7 year old to go out and brush and learn to take care of and he understands that Dezzy can not be ridden. He is hoping that he can be her 4-H project.

I am just not sure about this. He is coming out with his family saturday so we can all meet and they can meet Dezzy. Good thing the weather will be decent.

Since he has never had horses before what kind of reference could I get?

They live really close by so that is good. (ok I live in the country so 30 miles is still close by for me....




)

Still hoping for some more good advise and any samples of contracts. I am looking at the CMHR adoption contract and got a few good idea's from that....hope that was ok.


----------



## Gini (Dec 10, 2008)

aDi

Using the CMHR contract was more than ok. If the parents have a horse try getting references for them. What is very important is if Dezzy is ok with human contact. If he is not putting or giving him to a home where there is a young child could spell disaster. What is the horses temperment? We have found that a lot of the horses from that situation have tendencies to explode if you go towards picking up feet etc. I would hate to see anyone hurt.

I don't want to put a damper on anything but please be very careful in where you place him. This is just my opinion. I'm sure others will also reply.


----------



## Charlie Horse Acres (Dec 11, 2008)

I have worked with him and even taken him to shows and shown him. Had little kids come up and pet him at the fair. My neice and nephew have played with him, walked him around the yard, brushed him, braided his hair. For a family that knows something about horses he is perfectly ok with kids. He also ties just fine. I persoanlly think he had some training early on and had just forgot it and I was just reminding him again what is and is not ok. His only shy place is his ears. Ok with getting the halter on, just pulls back if you mess with his ears. And of course getting his feet trimmed. We have a local vet though that for a resonable price sedates him and trims his feet. So far he has gone to the vet with Dizzy and the two of them have come home with no problems. I think I have taken them to enough shows that going away over night does not worry them to much anymore. And for whatever reason from the very beginning needles do not seem to bother them any more or less than any other horse anyways. He lets us pick up his front feet to clean them but he does not want anyone to touch his back feet and trimming without the vet sedating him is out of the question. He loves being brushed and curried and walked around on the lead out in the yard. I feel for a horse family he is kid broke. I will just have to feel this family out to see what they know. They have other animals just not horses. I am meeting them on Saturday. I talked to them last night and to my Husband and I feel a little better about talking to them. One good thing is that they are so close that I could have them over to work with Dezzy until they were ready to move him to thier place then I could even stop by and help them.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 12, 2008)

One of the things I think you should consider is that he's never been an "only" horse. Mr. Trembly had a lot of them and Dezzy hasn't been alone since he left there (since you took both Dizzy and Dezzy home together). Just something to think about. He may not adjust to being alone.


----------

